# At what point should I Humanely Euthanize my betta.



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

This is really hard for me to write but I really don't know what else to do. So I have been struggling with my betta for about a month and a half. No matter what I do it continues to get worse. I am not exaggerating when I say I have tried almost everything. I have got stuck in this never ending problem with his fins and the ammonia in the water. I made a mistake and now no matter what I do I hit a dead end. What happened is I had no clue about any cycle when I got him and it was only until I found out on the forum. So I tried to get the cycle started and little did I know that the water I was putting in had a HUGE amount of ammonia. I was using prime so I don't know why it was still hurting him. So I went to go tests my charcoal filtered water and found out my filter was really old and it had huge amounts of nitrates and nitrates and a bit of ammonia. Also, the pH was really high. This was just recently. be fore I thought he was snagging himself on a plant so i took everything out but his fins are almost gone. I can't buy water from pet stores because I am still trying to get the cycle started so that would be about $100 a month with the water changes. so as you can see I am stuck pretty tight. So do you think I should just humanely euthanize him since he is so weak and sick right now its hard for him to swim. Or should I keep trying (I don't know how to fix this anyways so if you have any ideas that would be helpful). And if I should just put him out of his misery how should I do it? Sorry for making this post so long.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Euthanize him when you think you should. There is no one else who would know the point better. I would do it if there is no hope for him left. Personally I would go and ask a friend or someone else with a fish tank to give you some of their water. Most anyone with a fish tank would usually for free. I know that I have done it for someone who asked me. I personally would keep fighting but I'm the type of person to put a hundred dollars into a five dollar fish. If you got him good water it would help stop his fins from deteriorating and if they dont medicine would be the next step. But it is your call. Hope that helps. Its always difficult to loose a pet.


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I don't know anyone that has a fish that lives next to me. The problem is I don't have good water(the tap has a lot of ammonia and the filtered has huge amounts of nitrates and nirates) and I can't spend $90 a month just for water trying to get the cycle started. So I am just not sure what else I could do. I have tried multiple medicines and none of them have helped. This sounds really negative, sorry.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey. =] I see you're new. =] Welcome to the forums and I'm sorry about your fish. :[

I have a few solutions that might work but I don't know much about your water source.

Is it well water?

Is it community/city water?

Is ALL of the water in your house and outside your house filtered that way or is it just the inside faucets?

If it's only the inside faucets try using water from an outside spicket (sp?).

If NONE of that works do you live near a grocery store or are you WAAAAAAY out in the country/back woods/fields?

If you live near a grocery store (Like a Super Walmart) chances are they sell gallon jugs of water for around $1.00. (they do this for emergency purposes mostly. But it's available all the time. In Super Wal-mart it's normally near the bath tissue, the sodas, and the chips.) I suggest trying that.

How big is your tank anyway? Is it huge? Like 10 gallons or up? 

If so you could find one of those really big pickle jars that they use to pickle eggs in and keep him in one of those after washing it out with cool, warm, hot, then scalding water with vinegar (in that order. Don't go straight for scalding or the jar will shatter in your hands. trust me.)

Or you could find a really big vase to keep him in.

All you'd need is a small submersible heater like the tetra "adjustable" heater or a marineland Stealth, or a Hydor Theo. You'll want about 25 watts.

I'm sorry I have a short amount of time online today and thought I'd takle a bunch of possible causes and solutions at once since I don't have the time to look at any other threads you might have already made.


If you truly can't do anything at all for him then you'll know when you want to euthanize him.

Just don't give up yet till you try all of the options.

When your fish is this sick I really don't advise doing the fish in cycle any longer. :[ 

I'd try to take him out, put him into a temporary container and do a fishless cycle.

How high are you testing exactly in the ammonia nitrites and nitrates?

Could some fast growing stem plants like Ancharis, Water Sprite, Wisteria, Hornwort, or any kid of floating plant like Duckweed, Water Lettuce, Water Spangles, or Red Root Floater help with the ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrate levels? all of those plants can just be tossed in either to float or tied to a rock to remain anchored.


If you absolutely can't use any of the water at your house including outside spickets then the grocery store water would be your best bet for now. it's usually filtered but you might be able to ask them which brand is filtered the least, and normally store water isn't filtered with charcoal.

When I was having hard water troubles (I still do but they've all adjusted) and I was freaking out about it I used half store-bought water and half regular tap. 

The store-bought water only cost me $0.89 per gallon jug and I'm still using the jugs the water came in for measuring and filling purposes.

Good luck with your boy and I hope you find a solution and get him feeling better! <3

If not; like I and Creat have said: you'll know when it's time. <=[

Have you researched euthanasia and found a method that you're most comfortable with yet?

Oh and be sure the water you buy is R/O water. (Reverse Osmosis)


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello, thanks this forum has been very helpful. 

I really do not know where the water comes from I live in a suburban area if that helps. 

I think its just the inside but I have tap water inside too and that the one with about 1ppm of ammonia or more. 

I don't live that close to a walmart. But I guess what would you define as close? If I put my Betta in a vase or a jar, won't I still have to do daily water changes to keep the ammonia down? Like I said I can't afford to do that.

My tank is only 5 gallons.

I am not sure how high the nitrates and nirates are but if you want I could test them tonight.

I am really feeling like it time to just let him go, but I feel like I am giving up on him if I do. He is so sick and it just feels like I need to let go of him. What would you recommend for euthanasia.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

It sounds like what he needs is really clean water. Do a 100% water change, but keep your filter, it has benificial bacteria that'll keep your tank cycled. Make sure to dechlorinate it with your prime. Is he in a heated tank?

Don't worry about the water's ph. Chances are he's adapted to the ph, and so to move him to a different water source could amost be bad.

Believe it or not, he might not be that far gone. If his tail is disappearing, it is most definately just finrot due to bad water quality. If you do the proper ammounts of water changes to keep his water clean, he will heal. Believe it or not, bettas are tough little fish, and if you give him the right conditions, he'll get better.

Keep his tank heated from 76-80* F, keep his water clean and properly dechlorinated, if he needs to heal you might want to consider buying some aquarium salt and dissolving about a tsp of it into each gallon of water.

If you want to euthanize him, go to tropicalfishkeeping.com ,it's this site's mother forum, so you can log on as yourself. It has a sticky about how to properly put down a fish.


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I do have a heater. I have already tryed a 100% water change. I have been using prime and it doesn't seem to be helping. So I don't know why its like this.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Things like this take time. lots and lots of time. If you could post a picture of him, we might be able to tell you how bad off he is. It is possible he's not as sick as you think.


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

My camera is really bad so you can not even see the damage. His tail is almost all gone. And it continues to get worse.


----------



## Akzeal (Nov 26, 2010)

Also, I've heard that Prime water conditioner changes the ammonia to a type that's not harmful, but DOES still show up on the tests. So, you might get high readings, but your fish might well be safe, at least as far as the ammonia goes.


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

That could be true. But then why is he loosing his tail?


----------



## jessiepbg (Nov 13, 2010)

Someone correct me if this isn't a good thing to do, but when I hit some really bad ammonia levels in my tank, I bought some of those ammonia removing tablets they sell for ponds. I chopped a tablet down to a proper dose for a small tank and dropped it in. It kept my boy safe long enough for me to get water warmed up enough for a change(about a day). Wait for a more experienced member to say whether this is a safe solution before trying it though, I have no idea if there are any long-term consequences or other reasons no one's suggested it yet.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I have heard nothing good in a aquarium happens quickly... I think your betta still has a chance he just needs time. If you really are desperate for other water I would go to the store and ask if they can just give you a container full even that would help cycle the tank if that is the problem if not there are always kind fish keepers lurking that would help you.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

He could be biting his tail.


----------



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't personally think you should euthanize your betta right now. It just seems that your water quality is very bad and that is the reason. If he was moved into better water he would probably heal and be okay. That's my justification for saying no, don't kill him. My solution to your problem would be one of two things. 
First if you can afford it get the water from a jug like suggested and fill up your tank, and use a dechlorinator. Also as suggested get some live plants that will absorb bad nutrients (the fast growing ones). Hook up your filter with a new cartridge and every week do a 20 percent water change. That shouldn't be a lot of water if you only do it once a week. But I understand if you can't afford it. 
On that note my second suggestion would be to find someone quickly with experience or at least willingness to care for your fish to adopt him. I feel really bad that your fish has to go through this and that you have no way of fixing it. If I could help take in your fish for you I would, but I have no idea where you are or if transporting him is a good idea.
As for the cycling of the tank, maybe you should reconsider it altogether for now for the sake of your fish. Is there anyone's camera you can borrow to get a shot of his fins?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

If your water naturally has ammonia in it, then you don't need the fish to cycle it. I would put the fish in an alternate container, such as a rubbermaid bin, or other temporary container and use R/O water with a remineralizer until your aquarium has cycled using the ammonia in your tap water. It will not cost you $100 a month unless all the pet stores around you are from another planet, in another galaxy, where RO/DI units are fueled by diamonds, hahaha.

At most pet stores, the way it works is they sell you a 5 gallon jug and charge you $15 for it the first time. You don't have to use their jugs, either, you could get one off of craigslist or freecycle. Every refill after that is about $0.75. So if you had a 3G rubbermaid bin you kept your fish in and did a 100% water change every 4 days for a month, the water itself would be less than $10. You would have to get a remineralizer like Seachem Equilibrium, which is about $8 at a pet store. The most money you will have to spend is around $30, if you buy the jug, and the remineralizer, plus a month's worth of water. The next month after that would be less than $10. 

I think you really need to investigate more alternatives before you euthanize the poor guy. If you live in an area that has some clubs or aquarium societies, you could probably get RO water for free from a saltwater or discus keeper. They usually have their own RO/DI units at home, and in my experience aquarium society people are really super nice.


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I will try to get him into a different tank. I am so glad to hear that there are options.


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

Just noticed a brown string hanging out from where he poos. It has a white spot at the end. Could this be a parasite or is he constipated.


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

Here is a video. http://s334.photobucket.com/albums/...00/?action=view&current=MVI_5247.mp4&newest=1
He also does have orange red eyes.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

That can be a strong indication that he has intestinal parasites. Luckily, those are very treatable and fish usually respond very well to medication. I recommend a dissolving tablet medication with the ingredients praziquantel and metronidazole. I have had success with Jungle Parasite Clear, but if the pet store doesn't have that brand, just check the ingredients for what I listed earlier. With treatment it usually clears up in about a week.

He's very pretty and he looks like he's doing really well, actually. Just needs some TLC and dewormer.


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

Adastra said:


> That can be a strong indication that he has intestinal parasites. Luckily, those are very treatable and fish usually respond very well to medication. I recommend a dissolving tablet medication with the ingredients praziquantel and metronidazole. I have had success with Jungle Parasite Clear, but if the pet store doesn't have that brand, just check the ingredients for what I listed earlier. With treatment it usually clears up in about a week.
> 
> He's very pretty and he looks like he's doing really well, actually. Just needs some TLC and dewormer.


Okay thanks a bunch! Would that cause him to loose him fins though or is that a whole different thing.


----------



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

Akzeal said:


> Also, I've heard that Prime water conditioner changes the ammonia to a type that's not harmful, but DOES still show up on the tests. So, you might get high readings, but your fish might well be safe, at least as far as the ammonia goes.


Yes that is true about prime. It binds all the bad thi gs together and makes them safe.
When doing a fish in cycle, it takes much much longer than a fish less one.
You can treat him fin rot with waterlife Myxazin. It won't harm the healthy bacteria in your tank.
Is the ammonia at a really high level?
Don't give up hope. But if all the water in you area is unsuitable, you'll have this problem forever.


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

I got internal parasite medicine. Will that be okay? Or is it external?


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm no expert, but you'd be insane to euthanize that fish! Generally, people euthanize when the fish is lying on the bottom of the tank gasping for breath, barely able to move for days.

I have a five gallon tank and I cycled fish-in, conditioning with Amquel which, like Prime, neutralizes ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite. I changed 50% of the water every five days and managed to cycle in two months.

It looks like your fish may be tail-biting. Again, I'm not an expert, but it doesn't look like fin rot (usually leaves black transparent strands behind on the edges of the fin). Does your tank normally have decor? If it's always as bare as the video, he maybe incredibly bored which would cause him to act weird and bite his tail. Decor can be cheap! Just add a mug from your cabinet (rinsed in hot water) and a bowl, etc.

EDIT: I re-read your original post and I see that you removed the decor because you worried it was tearing his fins. Try re-adding soft things (like a mug) that can't rip his fins to give him some interaction in case he is tail biting. There are tons of threads here on the forum with other suggestions about how to entertain a betta to keep him from tail biting. Good luck! I hope you sort out what's wrong.


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the tip! Could I rinse it in my tap water even if it has ammonia in it?


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Dry it with a paper towel so the excess water is minimal. You can always dip it in conditioned water if you're very concerned about it.


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

Okay thanks! I will update when I see changes or if I don't.


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

I have seen no improvements. His tail has gotten a lot worse and it seems like fin rot but I am pretty sure its not. He has stress stripes everyday all day now and he is getting very thin. I got some parasite stuff too but no signs of help yet. I have to break down his food now because he can't swallow pellets. He tries, but ends up spitting it out and he keeps trying until finally I have to just take it out. He jerks his head back like he is trying to trow it down into his stomach.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

The jerking is normal, that's how they chew. Do you pre-soak pellets, doing so then cutting it in half should help.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm sure he's just biting himself. The fin loss is self-inflicted. Many bettas do this in response to stress or boredom--it is not caused by any parasite or pathogen that can be killed. I have had a few tail-biters, but I have never once caught one in the act since they typically do it at night or when there are no distractions. 

Only a stable, but stimulating environment will help control this neurotic behavior. It is possible that this reaction is a result of changing water parameters, ammonia content, too much current, too much traffic near the tank, temperature fluctuations, too much light, or any number of other factors. It may be helpful to take a moment to objectively study his environment for possible sources of stress and try out different configurations to lower his stress level. Don't make a lot of changes at once, though, this may stress him further. Limit yourself to two changes to his environment a week.

The internal parasite medication will not change his behavior, but within about 5 days, you should see him start to pass a lot of feces. This feces represents all the dead worms and nastiness in his intestines that is being cleared out. Once he passes the worms, he should perk up a bit.


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

Okay I will stick to what you said.


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

The thing fell off of him, but no changes so far. How often and how much should I be doing water changes?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Could you go into more detail about the thing that fell off of him? I might just now remember, but how big is his tank, and is it heated?


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

My tank is five gallons and heated. Its at 78 degrees Fahrenheit. It was as long as his ventral fins and skinny. It seemed like poo but it stuck there for quite a while.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

okay, was it white and stringy? and was it hanging between his ventral fins?


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

It was white one the bottom part but not at the top. It was stringy and between his ventral fins. For some reason today I tried to give him food and he acted as if he didn't see it. I will try again and update tomorrow.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Okay, sounds like the anti-parasitic treatment worked. Definately try feeding him again tomorrow


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

I am not sure if I missed it or it came back but the stringy thing is back and it is not white. He looks so bad. He swims around normally and is active, but that about all that is normal about him.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

well, he might just be pooping  

can you give pics?


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

My camera is really bad but I can try to post a video.


----------



## lydia rose (Dec 26, 2010)

i would have gotten a temporary bowl for him while i fixed the tanks problem...
that way he would be completely out of the tainted water. In an emergency a temporary smaller home is fine, especially if pain is involved.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

*Bows* 

I tip my hat to you, you are... now officially more paranoid about your Betta than me... 

I was all worried for you but then I saw the vid and just shook my head. His tail I expected to be gone... heck I expected all his fins to be gone and him just to be wriggling like a worm (I ALWAYS assume the worst). 

OBJECTION! 

*Flashes past the screen like a Phoenix Wright Game*
*Music Starts* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IN0uXLrt0g&feature=related
*SHING*
:WHAT I NOTICED:

1. His color is very vivid.
2. His fins are open and not clumped (Drax Clumps his often but I think thats because he likes to wedge into tight spaces all the freaking time!).
3. He's swimming decently.
4. Isn't gasping. 
5. Isn't floating on the top.
6. Isn't floating on the bottom.
7. Isn't on his side. 
8. His fins are still there haha. 
9. His eyes look good. 
10. You are a caring fish owner who is trying their hardest! YOUR FISH WILL PULL THROUGH!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

DormDrax.... he's posted his video? I'm now extremely confused, seeing as I see no video D:


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

Haha I know, I am paranoid DormDrax. He looks a bit worse now. The only problem is that he is fine now... but if I don't find the cause he won't be. I just hope that we have finally found the problem. That was an old video JKfish (just to let you know I am a woman) here is the new one. NOTE: The only reason he is floating at the top is because I woke him up to take the video usually he is not floating at the top like that. http://s334.photobucket.com/albums/m440/chewie101_oliver100/?action=view&current=MVI_5324.mp4 Sorry it is so glaring though. It was either that or too dark to see anything.


----------



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm new here and certainly don't claim to be an expert......but I have had HUGE success with only a 1 gallon, unfiltered tank and fresh, untreated spring water, and 100% changes every week. I never use tap water or well water and I never use a conditioner. Just plain old spring water. It seems to work for me.......Good luck!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Oops, sorry Jlovesbettas. Alright, he looks good  If he's active, and doesn't always hang around the top, then I say for now he's good. Chances are what ailed him was parasites, but those have been taken care of. Just keep an eye on him 

BettaBum: Um, you're going to need to up your water changes and heat your tank. Ammonia build up quickly in small containers, and the smaller the aquarium the more water changes you have to do, otherwise your fish could become extremely ill.


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

Don't worry about it  thanks for taking a look at him. What about the stress stripes?


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

lydia rose said:


> i would have gotten a temporary bowl for him while i fixed the tanks problem...
> that way he would be completely out of the tainted water. In an emergency a temporary smaller home is fine, especially if pain is involved.


Okay thanks for the tip at that time I really just didn't have the money to get him everything he needed for a new bowl.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

the video is a bit blurry. If he's got horizontal stress stripes, then try giving him a place to hide in his tank, and possibly dim his area a bit.


----------



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

JKfish: Thanks for the info.......I do heat the tank. I keep it around 78. Is that ideal? Would one more 100% water change per week be enough?


----------



## JLovesBettas (Nov 14, 2010)

Okay will do. Thanks.


----------

